# 921 question



## Hi Deaf (Jul 5, 2003)

I plan on using the 921 w/ a Samsung DLP. Using the DVI connection, will I be able to view all the channels using DVI, or only HD channels? I realize I'll have black bars on the sides unless I stretch it.


----------



## MikeJ (May 1, 2003)

Hi Deaf said:


> I plan on using the 921 w/ a Samsung DLP. Using the DVI connection, will I be able to view all the channels using DVI, or only HD channels? I realize I'll have black bars on the sides unless I stretch it.


I currently watch all channels, HDTV and SD upconverted to digital 1080i using component. I do not see why you would not be able to do the same using DVI.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

MikeJ said:


> I currently watch all channels, HDTV and SD upconverted to digital 1080i using component. I do not see why you would not be able to do the same using DVI.


If it is anything like the 6000, using dvi could force you into HD mode. On my 2 tv's if it receives a hd signal it locks into full mode and you can not get rid of the black side bars.

Ken


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

kstevens said:


> If it is anything like the 6000, using dvi could force you into HD mode. On my 2 tv's if it receives a hd signal it locks into full mode and you can not get rid of the black side bars.
> 
> Ken


Ken,

My TV, like yours, will not allow me to change aspect ratio and view modes while the TV is receiving an HD signal. However the 6000, and I and one of the previous posters, believe that the 921 will act similar to the 6000 in this regard. Currently on the 6000 you could press the "*" button on your 6000 remote and you can cycle changes from "Normal" (w/black bars on sides), to "Stretch", to "Partial Zoom", to "Full Zoom", to "Grey Bar" and back to "Normal". Note: not all modes are available all the time, some are dependent on the signal you are receiving from the broadcaster. Do a search on this form and you can learn more.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

DVDDAD said:


> Ken,
> 
> My TV, like yours, will not allow me to change aspect ratio and view modes while the TV is receiving an HD signal. However the 6000, and I and one of the previous posters, believe that the 921 will act similar to the 6000 in this regard. Currently on the 6000 you could press the "*" button on your 6000 remote and you can cycle changes from "Normal" (w/black bars on sides), to "Stretch", to "Partial Zoom", to "Full Zoom", to "Grey Bar" and back to "Normal". Note: not all modes are available all the time, some are dependent on the signal you are receiving from the broadcaster. Do a search on this form and you can learn more.


I remember that option, but I don't use it because the natural wide mode on my pioneer tv is much better than the stretch mode from the 6000. It looks more realistic.

Ken


----------

